# E-collar training for yard perimeter



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there a way to use the e-collar to train the dog how the stay in the yard perimeter?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Try "Invisible Fence" -- don't go with generic brand.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well as it happens ... I did it without an E-Collar. Our yard has a clearly defined perimeter and I just stayed where I did not want the dogs to be and told them "No" and "On the lawn" if they stepped beyond where I wanted them to be. 

*I'm not an E-Collar expert *by any means but it occurs to me that you could do the same thing with an E collar by being on "On The Lawn" and stimming the dog to return to the lawn by letting him wander off the designated area "stimming" and saying on the "On the lawn" and releasing the stim when he steps back to the designated area "instead" of coming directly to you as would typically be done?? 

But my area has relatively little traffic my dogs don't play with other dogs (No Dog Parks) and they don't chase cat's so there was/is very little that would entice them to leave the lawn. Just a thought. 

`


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Invisible fences are not recommended for any dog breed prone to aggression. Determined dogs will power right through them. 

Although your dog may not leave the property, either through training or invisible fence, there is nothing to stop others from coming into your yard. That is not safe for your dog or people or pets who may wander onto your unfenced property for whatever reason.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Invisible fences are not recommended for any dog breed prone to aggression. Determined dogs will power right through them.
> 
> Although your dog may not leave the property, either through training or invisible fence, there is nothing to stop others from coming into your yard. That is not safe for your dog or people or pets who may wander onto your unfenced property for whatever reason.


No doubt this ^^^. I myself am pretty anal, "On the lawn" is an extra layer of "crap happens" protection for me.

A little dog got past me and right in Gunther's face once! Gunther's was my American Band Dawg, that was the "luckiest" dog in Dayton that day! Gunther looked to me to see what needed to be done here??

If you have a dog with any kind of serious "issues" that have not been addressed then you can't take "eyes" off the dog. Mine were only out of my sight for a couple of minutes at any given time. And they understood that if they stepped off that lawn "Daddy" would be on them! Ten years and it never happened so "I'm" good and "Rocky" has no interest in testing my resolve. 

But I'm only explaining how I think it could be done with an E-Collar ...not saying it's a good idea. I consider "On the lawn" like teaching, "Stay and Down" dog 101 but I guess I should have asked ... *"what's the goal here??"
*


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Agree, what it the goal is the key question.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Some medical researchers continue to insist that e-colar does destroy your dog brain tissue. In many cases it worth it, especially if you struggle to cope with 70kg agressive monster. But here... In the garden!? It is pretty mean to use e-colar for such purposes.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

After a few e-collar corrections that are accompanied by a verbal correction,you'll find that the need for stim corrections all but disappear.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> Some medical researchers continue to insist that e-colar does destroy your dog brain tissue. In many cases it worth it, especially if you struggle to cope with 70kg agressive monster. But here... In the garden!? It is pretty mean to use e-colar for such purposes.


Hmmm ... I think I'm safe in saying that ^^^^ this is about the most uninformed "opinion" I have heard on here in a very long time??

Unfortunately "Lou" is no longer here so I guess "people" feel they can make "uninformed" statements about "tools" that they don't understand or have any experience with at will??

Not really sure who "some medical researchers" are but they sound sound like hand picked "tools" of Victoria Stillwell??? Just saying.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Well as it happens ... I did it without an E-Collar. Our yard has a clearly defined perimeter and I just stayed where I did not want the dogs to be and told them "No" and "On the lawn" if they stepped beyond where I wanted them to be.
> 
> *I'm not an E-Collar expert *by any means but it occurs to me that you could do the same thing with an E collar by being on "On The Lawn" and stimming the dog to return to the lawn by letting him wander off the designated area "stimming" and saying on the "On the lawn" and releasing the stim when he steps back to the designated area "instead" of coming directly to you as would typically be done??
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on this. In 13 years, with multiple moves, Sabi understood clearly what her yard boundaries were. I cannot see why an e-collar would not work to reinforce. That said, I wouldn't ever leave my dogs unattended in an unfenced area and this is definitely a 'know thy dog' situation. I wouldn't even attempt it with Shadow.
As for the brain cells, well, every one is entitle to their own opinion I guess and if you look I am sure there is ample foolishness on the internet to support any opinion.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I didn't want to mess with two e-collars...one for electric fence and another for my Dogtra e-collar. I thought I read on here (when I was not a member) about a training procedure to train perimeter of yard, so thought I would ask around before I start it myself.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Is this the same five month old puppy that you were talking about on another thread? 

If it is, are you just planning on putting an e collar on her and winging it?


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Is this the same five month old puppy that you were talking about on another thread?
> 
> If it is, are you just planning on putting an e collar on her and winging it?


If I was going to wing it would not be asking for information in advance.

Right now I'm not doing anything until I have some instruction to refer to. Have not used e-collar or invisible fence. Talking to local trainers, friends, etc I'm getting mixed results as half say use e-collar and other half say get invisible fence installed. I know how the invisible fence works but don't understand how to train to say in yard via e-collar.

My property is wooded and I don't want my dog to run off into the woods or road and get hurt or lost.

Again, trying to get up to speed on what other members have used to train dogs to say on the property, don't necessarily need to use either the e-collar or invisible fence. I'm open to constructive suggestions and don't want to confuse my family or the dog on training.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How about a fence?


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is the question to this thread ... "Is there a way to use the e-collar to train the dog how the stay in the yard perimeter?"

Not looking to use invisible fence, build a fence, build a moat, etc.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

GSD316 said:


> Here is the question to this thread ... "Is there a way to use the e-collar to train the dog how the stay in the yard perimeter?"
> 
> Not looking to use invisible fence, build a fence, build a moat, etc.


 Yes.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Flag the perimeter and sit out there with remote in hand and "nick" the dog whenever he gets within a foot or 2 of the flagged perimeter. Must nick every time like an electric fence would. If you miss an approach,the reenforcement weakens and training lengthens.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

lrodptl said:


> Flag the perimeter and sit out there with remote in hand and "nick" the dog whenever he gets within a foot or 2 of the flagged perimeter. Must nick every time like an electric fence would. If you miss an approach,the reenforcement weakens and training lengthens.


Thanks for the info


----------

